# NEW IPHONE 4G



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

I personally think it looks awesome ,, seen its going to be priced alot cheaper than the other iphones aswell :thumb: :thumb :http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/06/ars-at-wwdc-2010-hands-on-with-the-new-iphone-4.arshttp://www.engadget.com/photos/iphone-4-first-hands-on/#3052912


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm looking forward to my next contract upgrade :beer:

http://www.apple.com/uk/iphone/features.html#design-video

Just incredible.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

MillionG said:


> I'm looking forward to my next contract upgrade :beer:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/uk/iphone/features.html#design-video
> 
> Just incredible.


june 24th supposedly out mate,, hope it can be jailbroken


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/101066-new-iphone-launched-later.html


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ios 4.0 is already jailbroken so i would imagine day 1 

will be grabbing this badboy when it comes out, missus has claimed my 3gs


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Im currently trying to find a way to fund me getting this

anyone want an ipod touch 32gb 3rd gen lol


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

doyle369 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/101066-new-iphone-launched-later.html


im just showing more pics man,, the other links dont have alot :thumbup1:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> ios 4.0 is already jailbroken so i would imagine day 1
> 
> will be grabbing this badboy when it comes out, missus has claimed my 3gs


that will do me old cocker:thumbup1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

antere07 said:


> Im currently trying to find a way to fund me getting this
> 
> anyone want an ipod touch 32gb 3rd gen lol


if you dont want it yeh why not. very kind of you


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

antere07 said:


> Im currently trying to find a way to fund me getting this
> 
> anyone want an ipod touch 32gb 3rd gen lol


haha,, i can see alot more old iphones and ipod touches going on sale very soon


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

lol i dont do freebies ashcrapper lol im on the rock and roll i need all the money i can get lol

and

bravo, yea i know thats why im trying to get rid of it asap so i can get the best price for it


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

sorry for the double post but

*How much do you think it is going to be?*

Ive been looking at the 16gb at car phone warehouse £30 a month and its 149 for the phone.

300mins

unlimited txt's

unlimited net


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

its out on o2 24th June and rumoured to be less than the 3gs was on launch


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

this looks great cant wait for my next upgrade woop


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

what was the price of 3gs on launch?


----------



## lucasso (Nov 15, 2008)

It looks better than precious one's.


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

looks canny good wish had waited now

didnt know a new one out have just got me iphone 3gs two weeks back

gerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Only got to wait until October and then I can upgrade. Well actually, no, I think I'll move networks and get myself a better deal. Also by then they would have sorted out any problems or bugs that have occurred or shown themselves.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Looks very nice, wish I had waited 6 months before getting my sh!tty n97 mini. Can't stand the bloody thing.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

why is it better than the 3g? i am upgrading this month too and was going to get iphone


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kezz said:


> why is it better than the 3g? i am upgrading this month too and was going to get iphone


Have a look at this, shows you the features list:

http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/07/iphone-4-vs-the-smartphone-elite-evo-4g-n8-pre-plus-and-hd2/


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Camera on the iPhone 4 looks like a serious let down compared to a couple of the others. Expected more to be honest. Still looks great though, very nice in white.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

I will be having one as soon as it comes out, due an upgrade from my 3G this month...perfect timing.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I have about a year left on my contract, might see about buying this bad buy out right.


----------



## richiemana (Jun 2, 2008)

I may get rid of my 3gs 32gb for one of these


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

tom0311 said:


> Camera on the iPhone 4 looks like a serious let down compared to a couple of the others. Expected more to be honest. Still looks great though, very nice in white.


Never understand why people are that bothered about the camera on a phone, i had a great one on my N95 and never bloody used it....


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Never understand why people are that bothered about the camera on a phone, i had a great one on my N95 and never bloody used it....


I use mine a lot, saves me carrying a camera around.


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

than fook my contract is up soon will be just intime for the new iphone

looks awsome!!!


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

Do you have to pre-register to get one? What networks will be shipping it?


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

tom0311 said:


> Camera on the iPhone 4 looks like a serious let down compared to a couple of the others. Expected more to be honest. Still looks great though, very nice in white.


In what way?


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

\ said:


> Do you have to pre-register to get one? What networks will be shipping it?


You can register via the O2 website to keep you posted on any news (not sure about other providers).


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

Just did the same via Vodaphone. Will have to buy my existing contract out though!


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

dongrammar said:


> In what way?


5 mp compared to Nokias 12 and HTC's 8. Rest looks great though, specially the HD video recording.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

the only good thing about this phone is the display, and possibly the design, all the features are things that it should have had for years. The main selling point seems to be video calling, which we've had for at least 5 years now.

*sticks to android 

8QzmtZQMqso[/MEDIA]]


----------



## seppuku (Dec 6, 2008)

Load of balls. Looks sexy and the screen looks great, but let's face it - it's not revolutionising anything, they're just providing features other smartphones have been supplying for about 5-6 years. And the video calling they're getting their knickers in a twist about is only over wi-fi and only iPhone 4 to iPhone 4! Not going to take off kids.

I quite like Apple products as objects but their hyperbolic marketing and the outright lies they tell their fanbase is sickening. Turn off the reality distortion field, look at it as a smartphone compared to say the HTC desire, which has already been out since feb and kicks it's **** in any logical way you'd care to choose, and it's really not that great a deal.

Sorry. Rant!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dont be sucked in by marketing on how many megapixels the camera has. the flash and lens play a huge part in how good the picture quality is.


----------



## seppuku (Dec 6, 2008)

Plus Apple WILL rape you every chance they get. Yes, you can now edit your movies in iMovie on the phone, but what they don't tell you is that you have to pay $5 for the privilege!


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

seppuku said:


> Load of balls. Looks sexy and the screen looks great, but let's face it - it's not revolutionising anything, they're just providing features other smartphones have been supplying for about 5-6 years. And the video calling they're getting their knickers in a twist about is only over wi-fi and only iPhone 4 to iPhone 4! Not going to take off kids.
> 
> I quite like Apple products as objects but their hyperbolic marketing and the outright lies they tell their fanbase is sickening. Turn off the reality distortion field, look at it as a smartphone compared to say the HTC desire, which has already been out since feb and kicks it's **** in any logical way you'd care to choose, and it's really not that great a deal.
> 
> Sorry. Rant!


You'll be able to use video calling on 3g once the networks can provide enough bandwidth for it to work properly. Also there's nothing to stop another developer creating a video calling app you can use on 3g...

They're providing features that will work properly, the way advertised.

Everyone knows about those HTC phones, they just aren't as intuitive as the iphone.


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

tom0311 said:


> 5 mp compared to Nokias 12 and HTC's 8. Rest looks great though, specially the HD video recording.


Megapixels are irrelevant at this point.


----------



## seppuku (Dec 6, 2008)

You can use video calling now on Android over 3g, people don't bother because it's a daft idea.

And I really don't buy this "intuitive" crap, that just sounds like shorthand for "I'm too stupid/lazy to read the manual", and with things like the SenseUI the Android experience is actually rather lovely.

I'm not an Android fanboy, or particularly anti-Apple but I do wish people would keep things in perspective. The iPhone still lacks stuff that's pretty useful and basic and is available on hundreds of other devices like social network integration, use of cloud storage, homepage widgets, real multitasking and so on. Apple's walled garden approach and the fact they get more evil every day (no flash, ever, "freedom from porn" - gee, thanks Steve!) means I'd think twice before getting in bed with them for 24 months.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

dongrammar said:


> Megapixels are irrelevant at this point.


So there's no difference between 5mp and 12mp?


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

tom0311 said:


> So there's no difference between 5mp and 12mp?


for mobile phone grade cameras they will be pretty similar.

a 5mp compact or DSLR would probably blow them both out of the water


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

tom0311 said:


> So there's no difference between 5mp and 12mp?


Not in terms of image quality. We're passed the stage of needing more mp's, especially on a phone where the images will be viewed on a computer. 5mp is massive as it is.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Cool, thanks. HDMI output on that nokia and android is impressive...


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

not to mention how customisable android is

the entire homescreen is basically just an app, which can be swapped out for alternatives. same with the keyboard, I use Swype which is awesome, and is much better than regular on screen keyboards, as you just drag your finger over the keys instead of pecking at the screen.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

just sorting it out to sell my mine on ebay now  cant wait to get this


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

seppuku said:


> You can use video calling now on Android over 3g, people don't bother because it's a daft idea.


I guarantee with Apples support it will take off bigtime. Apple has a very high hit rate. Say what you want but they do generally provide a better experience for most users.



> And I really don't buy this "intuitive" crap, that just sounds like shorthand for "I'm too stupid/lazy to read the manual", and with things like the SenseUI the Android experience is actually rather lovely.


Why should I need a manual to use a mobile phone?! That's a red flag if you ask me.



> I'm not an Android fanboy, or particularly anti-Apple but I do wish people would keep things in perspective. The iPhone still lacks stuff that's pretty useful and basic and is available on hundreds of other devices like social network integration, use of cloud storage, homepage widgets, real multitasking and so on. Apple's walled garden approach and the fact they get more evil every day (no flash, ever, "freedom from porn" - gee, thanks Steve!) means I'd think twice before getting in bed with them for 24 months.


The phone lacks only very niche features that a tiny minority of people want or need.

If you need an obscure feature by all means buy a brick from HTC, the rest of the world meanwhile will be happy with their iphones and the millions of apps available. I think if most people really think about what features they're actually going to use on a phone they'll see an iPhone is still the best choice.

The multitasking available now is great.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

dongrammar said:


> I guarantee with Apples support it will take off bigtime. Apple has a very high hit rate. Say what you want but they do generally provide a better experience for most users.
> 
> Why should I need a manual to use a mobile phone?! That's a red flag if you ask me.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

if the 3gs goes mega cheap on contract i will get one but if not and similar priced i will gt the 4g... as its only really the camera and display that are different


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Kezz said:


> if the 3gs goes mega cheap on contract i will get one but if not and similar priced i will gt the 4g... as its only really the camera and display that are different


Same here i think, unless you are like a geek on that kinda thing and youve had all of them you wont know the difference i wont use the video and the desplay cant be all that bad on the 3gs


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Going on ebay for stupid money one was over a grand and not even unlocked lol


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Robbyg said:


> Going on ebay for stupid money one was over a grand and not even unlocked lol


what was mate


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

bravo9 said:


> what was mate


iphone 4G


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

chezzer said:


> iphone 4G


how have they got hold of 1 mate,,


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

bravo9 said:


> how have they got hold of 1 mate,,


its for pre order buddy. they ship it out on the 24th


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

ahh i see buddy,, so how much you think there gonna be on pay as you go in the uk, i heard cgeaper than the 3gs was im hoping so


----------



## BadBoyR (May 21, 2010)

It's not true multitasking, when you switch to another app it pauses the last app you were in so its not actually running in the background.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

i've heard £500 unlocked


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

bravo9 said:


> ahh i see buddy,, so how much you think there gonna be on pay as you go in the uk, i heard cgeaper than the 3gs was im hoping so


im not sure mate but its apple so its likely to cost a bomb!


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

doylejlw said:


> i've heard £500 unlocked


id imagine more on the scale of £800 fella


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

doylejlw said:


> i've heard £500 unlocked


thats dog ****, was hoping around the £350 £400 mark


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

chezzer said:


> id imagine more on the scale of £800 fella


 :cursing: no way they cant do taht,, if apple are considering becoming the largest mobile company after nokia and whoever is 2nd they have no chance selling at that price


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

bravo9 said:


> thats dog ****, was hoping around the £350 £400 mark


maybe after a few months mate but on pay as you go its likely to be double that the way the previous iphones sold!


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

bravo9 said:


> thats dog ****, was hoping around the £350 £400 mark


 i know same here. wonder if will be free on contract tho :confused1:


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

bravo9 said:


> :cursing: no way they cant do taht,, if apple are considering becoming the largest mobile company after nokia and whoever is 2nd they have no chance selling at that price


i hope they sell on pay as you go at £300-£350 as i would like to get one but wont pay silly prices!


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

doylejlw said:


> i know same here. wonder if will be free on contract tho :confused1:


tbh mate i dont think theirs a chance in hell the handset will be free on contract unless its something like a £60 a month 24 month contract


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

PAYG will be between £450-£500 for the 16gb and between £550-£600 for the 32gb


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

ok,, this has really pi$$ed on my chips,, apple sucks


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Markc said:


> PAYG will be between £450-£500 for the 16gb and between £550-£600 for the 32gb


hope so mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

Contract

The 16GB iPhone 4 retails for $199 in the US, if we use todays exchange rate this works out at about £138, but this price doesn't include taxes, so if you add on the VAT to that you are looking at around £162, so we suspect that the 16GB iPhone 4 will retail for around £169 on a contract with either O2, Orange or Vodafone. The 32GB iPhone 4 retails for $299 in the US, again using todays exchange rate that works out at about £207 if you add the VAT onto that it works out at £243, so we think that the 32GB iPhone 4 will retail for £249.

The above prices are just estimates, and they are based on the US pricing of the iPhone 4 and take into account todays exchange rate, plus it also includes VAT taxes.


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

Markc said:


> Contract
> 
> The 16GB iPhone 4 retails for $199 in the US, if we use todays exchange rate this works out at about £138, but this price doesn't include taxes, so if you add on the VAT to that you are looking at around £162, so we suspect that the 16GB iPhone 4 will retail for around £169 on a contract with either O2, Orange or Vodafone. The 32GB iPhone 4 retails for $299 in the US, again using todays exchange rate that works out at about £207 if you add the VAT onto that it works out at £243, so we think that the 32GB iPhone 4 will retail for £249.
> 
> The above prices are just estimates, and they are based on the US pricing of the iPhone 4 and take into account todays exchange rate, plus it also includes VAT taxes.


That doesn't tell you the monthly contract rate...

I think it'll be pretty much exactly the same price as the 3gs


----------



## benb1975 (Nov 19, 2009)

dongrammar said:


> That doesn't tell you the monthly contract rate...
> 
> I think it'll be pretty much exactly the same price as the 3gs


I think your bang on there probably £450 on PAYG and £50 24 month contract at least to get free might even cost a little on this. Will still get one first day though regardless.


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

I have had a 3gs since nov 2009. Contract ends nov 2011. 02 offered me a upgrade on release for £320. I think il stick with the 3gs and get the 4.0 software upgrade instead.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i hope the 3gs goes down in price on contract then


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

o2 offering early upgrade:



> *Early Upgrade Offer for Pay Monthly & Business customers*
> 
> *We know that some of you would love to get the new iPhone 4 but may not be eligible for an upgrade right now. So for a limited time, we have a very special offer for you from 24 June when iPhone 4 is available.*
> 
> ...


http://shop.o2.co.uk/new-iphone/earlyupgradeoffer.html


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

cool, doesnt say how much they will be on contract though


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

would imagine pricing will be identical to 3gs mate and then 3gs dropping down to the 3g prices as that has now been discontinued


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ah good stuff will deffo get one then


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

ive got a bastard 24 month contract on 3gs tho so would cost nearly £400 to get early renewal lmao


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

DEJ said:


> ive got a bastard 24 month contract on 3gs tho so would cost nearly £400 to get early renewal lmao


Ouch bro, mines £160 so I'm defo doing it.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

yeh but you can sell your old one 

http://www.sellmymobile.com/phone/apple-iphone-3g-s-16gb/

http://www.sellmymobile.com/phone/apple-iphone-3g-s-32gb/


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yea O2 also offer 240 for 16gb 3GS.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> would imagine pricing will be identical to 3gs mate and then 3gs dropping down to the 3g prices as that has now been discontinued


Word is, version 4 is going to cost less then the 3gs, when that first came out :thumbup1: :rockon:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I think I could settle for that


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

I currently have a samsung tocco ultra on contract, £35 per month, the contract runs out in Oct, but I can upgrade 3 months in advance.

I want to get the 4G as soon as it comes out, so will I have 2 run 2 contracts?

im on orange btw


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ask orange can you buy your contract out


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

http://shop.o2.co.uk/new-iphone/tariffs.html


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sent of for my phone to be recycled. Hopefully get the money in time to buy out my current contract and boom!


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

YetiMan said:


> Sent of for my phone to be recycled. Hopefully get the money in time to buy out my current contract and boom!


you should have took it to carphone warehouse. they pay really well for iphones. i sold them my 8gb iphone 3g for £172.50 in feb this year.


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

doyle369 said:


> I currently have a samsung tocco ultra on contract, £35 per month, the contract runs out in Oct, but I can upgrade 3 months in advance.
> 
> I want to get the 4G as soon as it comes out, so will I have 2 run 2 contracts?
> 
> im on orange btw


 i dont think so but i think you will be looking at around £300 to upgrade


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

madmanc89 said:


> you should have took it to carphone warehouse. they pay really well for iphones. i sold them my 8gb iphone 3g for £172.50 in feb this year.


I'm not bound in contract am I to sell to O2 am I? Only signed up today for it.


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

YetiMan said:


> I'm not bound in contract am I to sell to O2 am I? Only signed up today for it.


im confused at what youre asking me mate???? 

have you signed up for a 3gs 2day???


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

any have a 3g or 3gs for sale?

cant afford a 4g so looking for a 3g or 3gs

will get a 4g in jan when i can upgrade 

private massage me if you have


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

madmanc89 said:


> im confused at what youre asking me mate????
> 
> have you signed up for a 3gs 2day???


Sorry mate I'm a retard.

I have a 16gb 3GS on the o2 web site I signed up for the o2 recycle thing basically they'll give me £235 for my iphone direct in my bank once they receive it and do what they gotta do.

If I'll get more money from CPWH I'll take it to them but not sure if I'm now tied in to selling it to O2 if that makes sense?

Sorry if it doesn't lol.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

oliver Roberts said:


> any have a 3g or 3gs for sale?
> 
> cant afford a 4g so looking for a 3g or 3gs
> 
> ...


you want that phone real bad dont you


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

YetiMan said:


> Sorry mate I'm a retard.
> 
> I have a 16gb 3GS on the o2 web site I signed up for the o2 recycle thing basically they'll give me £235 for my iphone direct in my bank once they receive it and do what they gotta do.
> 
> ...


just did the check for you. looks like you have a good deal. cpwh are offering 225


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> you want that phone real bad dont you


 PMSL. only just realised.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Would love one of these but im on T-mobile and they dont do i-phones do they??

Catch 22 too as i cant really leave them as i get the line rental half price as used to work for them and dont want to lose that. Maybe ill get the HTC desire instead. . . . . .


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Would love one of these but im on T-mobile and they dont do i-phones do they??
> 
> Catch 22 too as i cant really leave them as i get the line rental half price as used to work for them and dont want to lose that. Maybe ill get the HTC desire instead. . . . . .


 i think they do them now mate


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

spoke to the guy in carphone today and he said it will replace the price of the 3gs which will replace the price of the 3g

he said its not a 4g as this technology is not yet available its just the iphone4


----------



## Uzi (Mar 21, 2010)

*iPhone 4G Price*

The price of the iPhone 4G is going to be the same as the current iPhone 3GS. With approximately 100 new features that weren't included on the previous model, the new iPhone 4G price will be a bargain at $199 for the 16GB model and $299 for the 32GB model. Of course those prices reflect signing a service agreement with AT&T, which is the only service provider currently available for the iPhone.

*iPhone 4G Release Date*

Following Steve Jobs' keynote speech at yesterday's WWDC 2010 conference, curious consumers finally have an answer to the question that they've been asking for so long. Apple will start allowing pre-orders on the iPhone 4G on June 15th, and will have an actual release date of June 24th in the US and a few other countries. It will have an International release date sometime in July.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

The O2 tariff details have just been released:

http://shop.o2.co.uk/new-iphone/tariffs.html


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

Gsedge1 said:


> The O2 tariff details have just been released:
> 
> http://shop.o2.co.uk/new-iphone/tariffs.html


is their a handset price or is it free. i couldnt tell


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

chezzer said:


> is their a handset price or is it free. i couldnt tell


Nothing on hanset price but there are links off that page to indicate if you'll be charged to upgrade (not sure about upgrade costs as mine will be free).


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Would love one of these but im on T-mobile and they dont do i-phones do they??
> 
> Catch 22 too as i cant really leave them as i get the line rental half price as used to work for them and dont want to lose that. Maybe ill get the HTC desire instead. . . . . .


They do mate, my mate got one on upgrade a few weeks back.

I'm with t-mobile as well, contract until fcuking october, bloke in shop said to ring in sept and i should get an upgrade!! :cursing:


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

Rosko said:


> They do mate, my mate got one on upgrade a few weeks back.
> 
> I'm with t-mobile as well, contract until fcuking october, bloke in shop said to ring in sept and i should get an upgrade!! :cursing:


ive heard nothing but bad news about t-mobile with regards to signal. how do you find it?


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

With regards to T-mobile in general? I can't say i've really thought about it, never been a problem to be honest.


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

Bad news! O2 are capping the data on new contracts signed from the 24th. 500mb instead of unlimited..


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

was just about to say that, thats made me wana stick with my 3Gs now! the main reason i went back with o2 was because of unlimited internet now their capping it WTF??


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

DEJ said:


> was just about to say that, thats made me wana stick with my 3Gs now! the main reason i went back with o2 was because of unlimited internet now their capping it WTF??


so why dont you do this??? keep your current contract as it is, trade your 3gs in with o2 for £235 and then it will cost you about £165 on top to buy the handset only for the new one as i have heard they will be between £350-£400 handset only. i will be doing it that way:thumb:


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

im on virgin network (which is piggy backed onto t mobile)

the reception is amazingly awful. using my phone around the country is hit and miss. even at my uncles house in leeds i dont get any signal yet he does on orange.


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

I donno should i shell out £100 ontop of my 3gs for a better screen and camera? aw who the hell am i kidding offcourse i will!!  will wait to find out about jailbreaking though cant afford to buy doodle jump... :lol:


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

capping internet usage?

I was waiting for the iphone 4 but now thinking that i might as well get the 3gs with unlimited internet access...


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

\ said:


> so why dont you do this??? keep your current contract as it is, trade your 3gs in with o2 for £235 and then it will cost you about £165 on top to buy the handset only for the new one as i have heard they will be between £350-£400 handset only. i will be doing it that way:thumb:


You clever bunny you, never thought of just keeping sim and buying on PAYG! Cheers buddy


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

Cliff said:


> capping internet usage?
> 
> I was waiting for the iphone 4 but now thinking that i might as well get the 3gs with unlimited internet access...


Its for All smartphone contracts, not just the new iphone


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Call me a grumpy old luddite, but these things really do strike me as expensive, gimmicky, non-future proof fashion items and it amazes me how especially youngsters afford ~ £500pa for them.... 

Or am I missing something...?


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

DEJ said:


> You clever bunny you, never thought of just keeping sim and buying on PAYG! Cheers buddy


lol. glad to help. one thing to remember though. you need to trade it before the release date so the value doesnt drop :thumb:


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

Nelson said:


> Call me a grumpy old luddite, but these things really do strike me as expensive, gimmicky, non-future proof fashion items and it amazes me how especially youngsters afford ~ £500pa for them....
> 
> Or am I missing something...?


they arent gimmicky. they have been around for 3 years now and more and more people are buying them. i couldnt go back to another phone now after using an iphone since 2007. :thumb:


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

I won't be getting one.

Apple make good products but I don't agree with a load of other things about them.

Would much rather have an HTC.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Wasn't the unlimited bandwidth coming to an end this Octorber anyway?


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

What's everyone worried about capped for? On the 1st October 2010 it changes back to unlimited


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

madmanc89 said:


> they arent gimmicky. they have been around for 3 years now and more and more people are buying them. i couldnt go back to another phone now after using an iphone since 2007. :thumb:


 how can they not be gimmicky, they are filled full of crap that no body ever uses lol... i'm still getting one though


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

madmanc89 said:


> so why dont you do this??? keep your current contract as it is, trade your 3gs in with o2 for £235 and then it will cost you about £165 on top to buy the handset only for the new one as i have heard they will be between £350-£400 handset only. i will be doing it that way:thumb:


Sorry guys, just checked the website and this is a "bad news statement"

"SIM FOR IPHONE 4

No matter how you choose to upgrade to iPhone 4, you'll need to change your current sim to a micro sim. We'll have more information about this soon."

So you won't be able to sell you 3gs and get a Iphone 4 as the sim won't fit.

The micro sim is the same as the new Ipad.........................

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## richiemana (Jun 2, 2008)

Mad7 said:


> Sorry guys, just checked the website and this is a "bad news statement"
> 
> "SIM FOR IPHONE 4
> 
> ...


You can just cut your sim card down to micro sim size though


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

Mad7 said:


> Sorry guys, just checked the website and this is a "bad news statement"
> 
> "SIM FOR IPHONE 4
> 
> ...


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

Kezz said:


> how can they not be gimmicky, they are filled full of crap that no body ever uses lol... i'm still getting one though


 i use every function on mine. there are gimmicky apps available but i dont buy them so therefore my iphone isnt gimmicky lol


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

Mad7 said:


> Sorry guys, just checked the website and this is a "bad news statement"
> 
> "SIM FOR IPHONE 4
> 
> ...


if i buy the handset only then i will get o2 to send me a microsim with my number. dont think this is any type of problem for the consumer


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

GunnaGetBig said:


> What's everyone worried about capped for? On the 1st October 2010 it changes back to unlimited


Wrong way round.. it's unlimited til October then capped from then on


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

dongrammar said:


> Wrong way round.. it's unlimited til October then capped from then on


If its an upgrade do you think people will be able to keep the old tariff?

My 3G has unlimited data.

How long would 500mb last?

I have no idea when it comes to that stuff!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

To be honest I don't care about the data. At work my iphone is on wifi, at home my iphone is on wifi lol.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

so you just connect to your wireless modem and its free then??


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

Karl 197 said:


> If its an upgrade do you think people will be able to keep the old tariff?
> 
> My 3G has unlimited data.
> 
> ...


If you upgrade you won't be able to keep the old tariff. Only way to keep unlimited is to get a new contract under the old rules and buy an iphone on payg when it comes out.. apparently!

500mb wont last long on a new iphone especially with multitasking and streaming apps. 5 hours on streaming radio will put you over the limit :confused1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

be ok for me because i hardly ever use internet on phone... just use my lap top at work and home


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

this aint good as im keen on using apps for streaming etc


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

dongrammar said:


> If you upgrade you won't be able to keep the old tariff. Only way to keep unlimited is to get a new contract under the old rules and buy an iphone on payg when it comes out.. apparently!
> 
> 500mb wont last long on a new iphone especially with multitasking and streaming apps. 5 hours on streaming radio will put you over the limit :confused1:


Thats not good, could turn out quite costly.


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

There's a new(ish) company called GiffGaff that still offer unlimited data on all their tariffs, they use O2's network. Looks like a decent option right now for whoever can afford the payg iphone price


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

dongrammar said:


> There's a new(ish) company called GiffGaff that still offer unlimited data on all their tariffs, they use O2's network. Looks like a decent option right now for whoever can afford the payg iphone price


might look into this mate,, im getting mine on pay go,, but with this wont you need to use giffgaffs sim card then the problem being the iphone only uses the new micro sim

its all getting abit complicated for me :cursing:


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Go on the simplicity contract with o2 30day notice thats what im on you only need to buy the phone. Cant be assed with the contract crap. But what i would like to know is where can you buy it from apple unlocked if you look on ebay the seller sell them unlocked from apple how do they get them mmmmmmm


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Robbyg said:


> Go on the simplicity contract with o2 30day notice thats what im on you only need to buy the phone. Cant be assed with the contract crap. But what i would like to know is where can you buy it from apple unlocked if you look on ebay the seller sell them unlocked from apple how do they get them mmmmmmm


is that simplicity on the new micro sim tho mate,, thats the only sim allowed in the new 4g supposdly


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

surely you can buy the new phone on contract with more than 500mb allowance?


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes mate they have the tariff online for the 4g its 35 per month on 900mins and 30 day contract


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

You can cut down any normal size sim card to use in the iphone 4, people have been doing it with the ipad.

guide here http://www.touchuserguide.com/2010/04/05/how-to-make-your-own-ipad-micro-sim/


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

i use to have pay and go sim on o2, use to pay £15 a month get unlimited internet unlimited txts and so many free calls to 02,, how the hell am i gonna get close to this with the new 4g


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Markc said:


> You can cut down any normal size sim card to use in the iphone 4, people have been doing it with the ipad.
> 
> guide here http://www.touchuserguide.com/2010/04/05/how-to-make-your-own-ipad-micro-sim/


 :thumb: :bounce:


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i used about 1 gig of data in the first couple of weeks when i first got my android phone

apparently using google maps whilst driving around uses a lot of data :lol:

i only average about 20-40megs a day now


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

dongrammar said:


> Its for All smartphone contracts, not just the new iphone


I was thinking to sign a contract on a 3gs with unlimited data before the new t's and c's come into play.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

dongrammar said:


> Wrong way round.. it's unlimited til October then capped from then on


What does this mean then?



O2 Website said:


> *Text and Web for iPhone*
> 
> When you first get your new iPhone, it'll be on our Text & Web tariff. From 1 October 2010, Text & Web will include unlimited Wi-Fi.


Does that just mean free wifi i.e connecting to my modem at home?


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

GunnaGetBig said:


> What does this mean then?
> 
> Does that just mean free wifi i.e connecting to my modem at home?


Yes. You get unlimited data when using O2/BT wireless hotspots. Good if you can find one but really what you need is unlimited 3g data. That's what they're about to cap.


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

Cliff said:


> I was thinking to sign a contract on a 3gs with unlimited data before the new t's and c's come into play.


That's what I was gonna do but i'm hearing rumours that if you let your current contract run it'll carry on with the old t's and c's..

If you don't already have an unlimited plan with O2 then it looks like you've got til the 24th to get one. The only other network with unlimited 3g data is Giff Gaff. Orange, Vodafone and Three have similar caps.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

dongrammar said:


> Yes. You get unlimited data when using O2/BT wireless hotspots. Good if you can find one but really what you need is unlimited 3g data. That's what they're about to cap.


I see. So can I buy an iphone 4 on pay as you go from o2 nd then just whack a giffgaff sim in or do i need to unlock it?


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Why the big fuss? It's just a phone with a few fancy add ons and will be out of date within six months!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

500mb is a decent amount of data, cant see that many people using a lot of data daily, especially when you can connect to wifi


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

GunnaGetBig said:


> I see. So can I buy an iphone 4 on pay as you go from o2 nd then just whack a giffgaff sim in or do i need to unlock it?


Well you'd need to chop it down to microsim size but you shouldn't need to unlock it.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

dongrammar said:


> Well you'd need to chop it down to microsim size but you shouldn't need to unlock it.


ok cool. cheers mate


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

Shady45 said:


> 500mb is a decent amount of data, cant see that many people using a lot of data daily, especially when you can connect to wifi


You'd burn through that on an iphone.. loading the O2 website twice takes 700kb so you can load 22 pages like that a day before you go over. That's not even counting any video or audio. 10 minutes of streaming radio per day will put you over, as will a couple of youtube videos.

So 500mb will get you something like 5 minutes of net radio, 1 video, and a few pages of browsing.. maybe 2 minutes using google maps. Hardly worth having an expensive phone with a millions of apps if you can't use them!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

good point... would it be better just to get the 3gs and keep your old sim if you have unlimited internet with your contract


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

dongrammar said:


> You'd burn through that on an iphone.. loading the O2 website twice takes 700kb so you can load 22 pages like that a day before you go over. That's not even counting any video or audio. 10 minutes of streaming radio per day will put you over, as will a couple of youtube videos.
> 
> So 500mb will get you something like 5 minutes of net radio, 1 video, and a few pages of browsing.. maybe 2 minutes using google maps. Hardly worth having an expensive phone with a millions of apps if you can't use them!


wutttt? do all phones use that much data on the net? im going to be in debt if they do :laugh:


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Shady45 said:


> wutttt? do all phones use that much data on the net? im going to be in debt if they do :laugh:


Most big websites know when you are using a mobile and will redirect you to the mobile version of the site. Most of these are only 4 or 5kb.

Most video's on youtube are between 2 and 15mb. But if you use the mobile version of the site I think they lower the quality because they know you will be using a mobile device and have a smaller screen. Bandwidth costs them money too! So they want to use as little as they can.


----------



## richiemana (Jun 2, 2008)

\ said:


> 500mb is a decent amount of data, cant see that many people using a lot of data daily, especially when you can connect to wifi


I got an SMS off o2 warning me to calm down on the Internet.

Then they sent me a letter because unlimited Internet aparently has a 2gb limit an I'd gone over it within a couple of days.


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Shady45 said:


> 500mb is a decent amount of data, cant see that many people using a lot of data daily, especially when you can connect to wifi


they're giving 500mb a month, not a day matey.

plus if your looking to stream movies or anything off bbc iplayer for example then 500mb is not alot at all.


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

richiemana said:


> I got an SMS off o2 warning me to calm down on the Internet.
> 
> Then they sent me a letter because unlimited Internet aparently has a 2gb limit an I'd gone over it within a couple of days.


Funny how "unlimited" has a new meaning....


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Cliff said:


> they're giving 500mb a month, not a day matey.
> 
> plus if your looking to stream movies or anything off bbc iplayer for example then 500mb is not alot at all.


i know its a month, not a day :thumbup1: but days make months...

fair point i guess, i personally dont bother with stuff like that unless i have wifi connected


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

Shady45 said:


> i know its a month, not a day :thumbup1: but days make months...
> 
> fair point i guess, i personally dont bother with stuff like that unless i have wifi connected


Just get a new iPod touch when they come out in that case. No need to spend so much on contracts etc if you don't really need 3g.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

dongrammar said:


> Just get a new iPod touch when they come out in that case. No need to spend so much on contracts etc if you don't really need 3g.


I actually have no intention of gettin an iPhone yet, just upgraded to HTC desire. Was just interested in the 500mb thing because that's what I have. Thanks though


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

Ive been using the HTC phones and am now a bit bored of the windows mobile platform, i think OS wise, Apple do have an upper hand over Windows Mobile so I'm very much thinking to get the iphone 4 when it releases later this month...however im not too comfy with the limitations i've heard of such as not being able to use a random track of your choice as a ringtone, not being able to choose your own wallpaper etc...any iphone users know a way round this? or any idea if this is being addressed with the new iphone?

End of the day, you should be able to personalise your phone however you wish


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

jailbroken iphone can be a lot more customised in respects to 3rd party apps nd wallpapers etc.

i feel a bit robbed that on the o2 website the tariffs they are showing all have a data allowance, my current iphone 3g is on the 45 per month 1200 mins 600 txt unlimited data & wifi, my contract is up in the next couple of weeks, do you think i could just renew for 24 months on same tariff with new iphone 4? or you think they will be cock's about it?


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

cant you pre order tomorrow? Do you have to pay for that?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Vodafone pricing, imagine this should be about what to expect

*16gb*










*
32gb*


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Why is the Black phone more expensive ?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

32gb model being shown in black, 16gb model being shown in white...


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Opps lol anyone know the prices yet for o2 ? for the phone


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

tariffs are out but not the phone costs, id imagine they are identical to vodafone


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Comparison of the 3gs and 4 screens. Pretty impressive that


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

my screen is not even nearly as bad as that mate. i even think my 3gs screen looks better than the 1 on the left


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

can u pre order today?


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

madmanc89 said:


> my screen is not even nearly as bad as that mate. i even think my 3gs screen looks better than the 1 on the left


 www.specsavers.com


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

the screen on my nexus one is pretty good, the higher resolution is definitely appreciated. You can read fullscreen web pages fully zoomed out


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi prices on apple site now all phone sold from apple are unlocked any sim card  32gb black is £599 16gb £499


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

madmanc89 said:


> my screen is not even nearly as bad as that mate. i even think my 3gs screen looks better than the 1 on the left


ok.... :whistling:


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Trying to pre order is a nightmare apple store keeps going down lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Robbyg said:


> Hi prices on apple site now all phone sold from apple are unlocked any sim card  32gb black is £599 16gb £499


 £600 for a phone FPMSL !!!!!!! :lol: i bet apple are laughing their c0cks off


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kezz said:


> £600 for a phone FPMSL !!!!!!! :lol: i bet apple are laughing their c0cks off


32gb 3gs was £549 so not much different to be fair. Apple stuff is never cheap is it, robbing bastards


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Ordered a 32GB black from Apple today. Figured I'm on a £20/month simplcity plan with all the old unlimited benefits and when abroad can use any sim I find there provided they do micro sims. Should have by 2 July... hopefully before hand.

Will give it a 2 months if not that great going HTC Android or something simliar.


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

Quick question

I have pre ordered an iphone 4 from Apple UK

MY current contract on Orange doesnt run out until 2 months, but can I keep running that contract and get a new contract on O2 on the iphone 4?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

doyle369 said:


> Quick question
> 
> I have pre ordered an iphone 4 from Apple UK
> 
> MY current contract on Orange doesnt run out until 2 months, but can I keep running that contract and get a new contract on O2 on the iphone 4?


You should be able to buddy, lots of people have a couple of phones at one time.

O2 have announced their prices for the iPhone 4 today. :thumbup1:


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

doyle369 said:


> Quick question
> 
> I have pre ordered an iphone 4 from Apple UK
> 
> MY current contract on Orange doesnt run out until 2 months, but can I keep running that contract and get a new contract on O2 on the iphone 4?


Yes.

Why do you want to take a new contract with O2 if you're with Orange? Aren't the phones bought from Apple unlocked to any opertor???


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

TaintedSoul said:


> Ordered a 32GB black from Apple today. Figured I'm on a £20/month simplcity plan with all the old unlimited benefits and when abroad can use any sim I find there provided they do micro sims. Should have by 2 July... hopefully before hand.
> 
> Will give it a 2 months if not that great going HTC Android or something simliar.


I'm still undecided if to buy outright or upgrade.

If I upgrade, I lose my O2 tariff discount (a friend used to work for O2) and my unlimited data.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Gsedge1 said:


> I'm still undecided if to buy outright or upgrade.
> 
> If I upgrade, I lose my O2 tariff discount (a friend used to work for O2) and my unlimited data.


you going to cut up your sim then?


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> you going to cut up your sim then?


O2 are going to send micro sims out anyway. I think they're going to try and send them out to people who registered an interest in the iphone4.

I've heard that cutting the sim will work though.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

yeh theres a page on o2s site for doing it. my point was if you want to keep your old tariff will they not rumble you if you ask for a micro sim?


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh theres a page on o2s site for doing it. my point was if you want to keep your old tariff will they not rumble you if you ask for a micro sim?


so if i get my old sim mate 02 with unlimited txts and internet can i cut that to the new micro sim size and fire away with that


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

you can with an ipad mate, so id say you can with the iphone too. wouldnt want to say yes and it not be the case but i dont see why not?


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh theres a page on o2s site for doing it. my point was if you want to keep your old tariff will they not rumble you if you ask for a micro sim?


O2 can't stop me from buying a new phone and if they want me to continue giving them my hard earned cash each month then they'll give me a SIM. I'm out of contract so the ball is in my court?

As I said, they're handing them out to those who registered an interest only so I can't see it being a problem?


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> you can with an ipad mate, so id say you can with the iphone too. wouldnt want to say yes and it not be the case but i dont see why not?


x2


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Gsedge1 said:


> O2 can't stop me from buying a new phone and if they want me to continue giving them my hard earned cash each month then they'll give me a SIM. I'm out of contract so the ball is in my court?
> 
> As I said, they're handing them out to those who registered an interest only so I can't see it being a problem?


my point being is if they give you a micro sim its pretty obvious what for and they may say up your bollocks on your current 3gs contract with unlimited data


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> my point being is if they give you a micro sim its pretty obvious what for and they may say up your bollocks on your current 3gs contract with unlimited data


I honestly can't see it being a problem.

I guess I'll soon find out if it is but then I've lost nothing.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Gsedge1 said:


> I honestly can't see it being a problem.
> 
> I guess I'll soon find out if it is but then I've lost nothing.


just be careful with the data plans as they definately know when you switch phones. my mate found out when he got a great big bill at the end of the month


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Gsedge1 said:


> I'm still undecided if to buy outright or upgrade.
> 
> If I upgrade, I lose my O2 tariff discount (a friend used to work for O2) and my unlimited data.


Everyone is getting themselves into a state about this data plan stuff. From what I read it was never true unlimited data. You would have been called if you were abusing it but could probably argue still you said unlimited.

Anyway I used 29megs last month. So it's not like I'm going to fall apart if they take down to 100 or 200mb. I think most unless you run bittorrent on your phone will be surprised how little you use.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

you'd be surprised how much you can pull with regular usage. Like i've said before on my N1 I managed almost a gig in 2 weeks when I first got my phone. It settled down after that though.

No warnings from O2 either (i'm on the old contract)


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

gerg said:


> you'd be surprised how much you can pull with regular usage. Like i've said before on my N1 I managed almost a gig in 2 weeks when I first got my phone. It settled down after that though.
> 
> No warnings from O2 either (i'm on the old contract)


Thats fairly heavy usage.. I do work from home alot lately so my phone is always on the wireless. Suppose if you more out in the field you going to suck the bandwidth as you always on 3G.


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

Its available on Three now aswell. I decided to go with the HTC Desire though. Will always try to support open source products especially against Apple. It was tempting still!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/18/how-to-figure-out-the-best-value-iphone-4-contracts-in-the-uk/


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> you can with an ipad mate, so id say you can with the iphone too. wouldnt want to say yes and it not be the case but i dont see why not?


cheers mate,, might as well try, i will prob end up cutting it wrong size anyway :laugh:


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Can't see what the fuss is all about really :confused1:

i think the 3gs looks better being more ergonomic and not looking like a square brick again..

And once the 3gs gets the os4 the end of the month there is going to be very little difference anyway as it will be getting most of these features.

But what i don't understand is the chipset in the 3gs video is capable of hi def 720p video.. so why not use it :confused1:

There are rumors too that that may be in the new firmware but time will tell..

Nice phone but not worth chopping a 3gs in for IMO..

I will wait for the iphone 4gs lol that will be out the year later and will have 1080p and 8 mega pixel :lol:


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

So what tarrifs everyone going on then?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

doyle369 said:


> So what tarrifs everyone going on then?


Unlimited, 32Gig phone will cost £29.


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

YetiMan said:


> Unlimited, 32Gig phone will cost £29.


whos that with


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

doyle369 said:


> whos that with


O2 mate

http://shop.o2.co.uk/new-iphone/tariffs.html


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

annoyingly you cant order them online. got to go instore


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> annoyingly you cant order them online. got to go instore


Apple shop were taking orders online not sure if they still are.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

yeh but thats to just buy the phone isnt it?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh but thats to just buy the phone isnt it?


Yes mate, I see what you mean upgrading. I know the apple store are apparently doing contract upgrades there though :thumb: (again still not online which is a cnut) but I guess it is to reduce theft from the posties and couriers and what not.


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

I dont understand the table on the site

http://shop.o2.co.uk/new-iphone/tariffs.html

If I want the iphone 4 16GB on 18 months, I want to pay about 35 a month, how much will I have to pay for he headset?


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

\ said:


> I dont understand the table on the site
> 
> http://shop.o2.co.uk/new-iphone/tariffs.html
> 
> If I want the iphone 4 16GB on 18 months, I want to pay about 35 a month, how much will I have to pay for he headset?


£179


----------



## benb1975 (Nov 19, 2009)

Just to let everyone know o2 told me yesterday they will probably be sold out within an hour or two on Thursday morning then a few weeks before they get any more.


----------



## benb1975 (Nov 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Everyone is getting themselves into a state about this data plan stuff. From what I read it was never true unlimited data. You would have been called if you were abusing it but could probably argue still you said unlimited.
> 
> Anyway I used 29megs last month. So it's not like I'm going to fall apart if they take down to 100 or 200mb. I think most unless you run bittorrent on your phone will be surprised how little you use.


I used 15Gb on my phone last month its tethered to my laptop without o2 knowing. I've never heard a thing from o2 about excessive data usage and have been doing this for months now so I think it is true unlimited on iphone plans at the moment.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

\ said:


> Just to let everyone know o2 told me yesterday they will probably be sold out within an hour or two on Thursday morning then a few weeks before they get any more.


O2 have told me that I can have first dibs on the iPhone 4 at either their Cannock or Derby stores, so if I were any of you in those areas, I wouldn't bother going to the O2 store until I have my phone ;-)


----------



## benb1975 (Nov 19, 2009)

Im going to phone them on thursday morning at when they open Ive done all the waiting in line twice now cant be ****d this time.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I prefer the old style, more curvy than like a brick ><


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

so am i gonna be able to jailbreak this bad boy for definate


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

what GB are people getting then?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

News in guys the 02 shops are opening at 8:02 on thurs!

Check 1st though as this is what my local said, anyone know the best tariff??


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

http://www.macworld.co.uk/ipod-itunes/news/index.cfm?newsid=3227889


----------



## chrisba (Aug 25, 2006)

Im off down my local o2 store at 5 o clock in the morning! LOL.

Im so sad!


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

Tesco now has the best deal on new contracts so don't bother with o2 unless you're upgrading


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

dongrammar said:


> Tesco now has the best deal on new contracts so don't bother with o2 unless you're upgrading


I am on 02 and was gonna go to the store at 8:00am but i could switch to Tescos? Thats with 02 lines, do they have them in stock there tomorrow? I might walk down and ask now


----------



## Bignige (Jun 7, 2010)

Deffo gettin 1 ive had 3g and ive got 3gs only prob ive had it for like 7 months so id imagine its gonna be pricey to upgrade !!??


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

if you have only just got it you may as well keep it and wait for the next model!!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i just walked pass Apple store DAMN tons of ppl queuing same at the o2 shops lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Sad Sad Sad people lol:



They started camping there yesterday morning...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lol... i got through on phone and it went dead hahaha ah well try again later.. not everyone can upgrade online as you have to have spent a minimum amout they said, put me through and line went dead!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

pmsl, one of the guys at work needs an iphone 4 for his project, so had to go and queue up this morning to get one, not sure if he succeeded or not...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

gerg said:


> pmsl, one of the guys at work needs an iphone 4 for his project, so had to go and queue up this morning to get one, not sure if he succeeded or not...


Whats his name? I'll shout out the window for him lol

Queue aint gone down much, they are lettin people in the shop 10 at a time, must be 1000 there at least.....


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

he's not in london fortunately, though i hope the stores up here aren't that busy!

the funny thing is he doesn't even like the iphone! (in fact most people at my work don't like it)


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i'm still in queue on phone ha ha


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

I think the panic buying is extremely sad! So what if your the first one out of your mates to own it! My 3gs on iOS4 is enough for me till next year!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Got it!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

o2 shop in Portsmouth was pretty busy. I doubt they've got that many in tbh, so alot of people are going home dissappointed! LOL!


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

May look nice and be easy to use, but still falls behind android.

Apple could make a bucket of shit look like a worthy investment.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Got it!


Me too - just delivered...

MMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

o2 shop in Liverpool City Centre at 10am. Half an hour later it was about 50% longer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

Picked mine up this morning after a bit of a wait....worth it though as its much better than my old 3G.


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you guys that have it have the signal issues people are talking about?

http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/24/some-iphone-4-models-see-signals-drop-to-0-when-held-left-handed/


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm still waiting for mine to be activated bud, can't make calls/texts yet...just mucking about on the wi-fi at home.


----------



## richiemana (Jun 2, 2008)

Think I'll stick with my jailbroken 3GS on ios4 software for a while


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

:lol: :lol:

thats a pretty major fook up :lol: stick with my 3gs i think..


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL they going for £800-1000 ??

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=m570&_nkw=iphone+4g&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well i am upgrading... not sure wether to get the 3gs now on a shorter contract and get the 4 in a year


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> LOL they going for £800-1000 ??
> 
> http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=m570&_nkw=iphone+4g&_sacat=See-All-Categories


Blimey....theres a 32gb iPhone 4 on there with bids upto £1270.00

:lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Karl 197 said:


> Blimey....theres a 32gb iPhone 4 on there with bids upto £1270.00
> 
> :lol:


 good god, there are some serious d1cks in this country!! over a grand for a phone pmsl


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

my mate having the same problem with the signal issues when you hold the new iphone 4 a certain way,, wont be betting one until the issue is resolved , my signal is bad enough where i live so dont want it any worse


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

3gs it is for me then otheriwse it would get thrown at the wall lol


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

right

so whats happening about the no signal thing then?

I have had no signal since I bought the phone this morning


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

doyle369 said:


> right
> 
> so whats happening about the no signal thing then?
> 
> I have had no signal since I bought the phone this morning


 :cursing: :cursing:

have a read on the link posted mate


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

bravo9 said:


> :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> have a read on the link posted mate


yes..

but any idea how to sort it?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

think its a design fault??


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

i bought the handset only for 500quid and carphone warehouse are paying me 246quid for my 3gs so its cost me 254quid but i dont have to go on the new (sh!t) tariffs


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

http://gizmodo.com/5571171/iphone-4-loses-reception-when-you-hold-it-by-the-antenna-band

oh dear


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

doyle369 said:


> yes..
> 
> but any idea how to sort it?


dont think you can mate


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

when I turn my iphone on I get the message, waiting for activation, this may take some time

could that be the reason for me having no signal?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

yes


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

doyle369 said:


> when I turn my iphone on I get the message, waiting for activation, this may take some time
> 
> could that be the reason for me having no signal?


lol. that is the reason. you wont have signal yet coz its not working as a phone yet. this will be fine when it activates


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

cool

do you know roughly how long this will take?


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

also with regards to the antenna, if you have the phone in a case of any sort. the signal wont disappear when you hold the sides of the phone


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

Its always better to buy a new release a few weeks after the launch date.... Problems should be ironed out by then... :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

doyle369 said:


> cool
> 
> do you know roughly how long this will take?


no more than 5mins i think mate


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

doyle369 said:


> cool
> 
> do you know roughly how long this will take?


 with my 1st iphone (2007) it took around 18hrs but both the 3g and the 3gs have done it within 1 hour but the demand on the networks today could mean it takes a whole lot longer. maybe a full 24hrs


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

took my 3g about 4mins,, :confused1:


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

bravo9 said:


> took my 3g about 4mins,, :confused1:


 did you buy it on the release date???


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

madmanc89 said:


> did you buy it on the release date???


yes mate,, the guy did it in the apple shop,,, or am i thinking of something else


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

he didnt touch you did he?


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

bravo9 said:


> yes mate,, the guy did it in the apple shop,,, or am i thinking of something else


 nope, sounds like hes activated it for you. i reckon my 3g and 3gs probably took about 5 mins aswell to be fair. i can only advise doyle to turn it off and back on.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

madmanc89 said:


> i can only advise doyle to turn it off and back on.


you must work in tech support


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> you must work in tech support


 lol


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> he didnt touch you did he?


i had forgotten about that until now :laugh:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

can be a dark dark place the apple store


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Queued for 4 hours this morning to get mine -.-


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Queued for 4 hours this morning to get mine -.-


You having the reception problem mate


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

bravo9 said:


> You having the reception problem mate


Are you trying to use the 4G network?

You do realise that there isn't one... (or effectively isn't).

I only get 3G in city centres, and 4G barely exists


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

bravo9 said:


> You having the reception problem mate


No mate, I'm using a case on it. Apparently this stops the reception problem.

My phone is so pretty


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

MillionG said:


> Are you trying to use the 4G network?
> 
> You do realise that there isn't one... (or effectively isn't).
> 
> I only get 3G in city centres, and 4G barely exists


It's a major fault I think with most of the new iPhones.

Take it out of it's case put it on the table check how many bars of reception you have. Then grab it at the bottom and you may loose a few bars.

Here is a link to show what I mean

http://gizmodo.com/5571171/iphone-4-loses-reception-when-you-hold-it-by-the-antenna-band


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Sim swap attempted yesterday afternoon, still not lost signal on my old sim and obviously then have no signal on my new one. What a numpty i am, i received my micro sim in the post on Tuesday and could have sorted it all then, but no, i leave it until the day 50,000 other users are trying to do the exact same thing. Go me!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Apple confirmed it's not a problem the signal... Users told don't hold it that way LOL

http://www.macrumors.com/2010/06/24/steve-jobs-describes-iphone-4-signal-strength-a-non-issue/


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

MillionG said:


> Are you trying to use the 4G network?
> 
> You do realise that there isn't one... (or effectively isn't).
> 
> I only get 3G in city centres, and 4G barely exists


Its not a 4G phone, its the iPhone 4 as in the fourth model.

I have noticed that my signal is worse than on my old 3G though.

Its was always pretty poor when i'm at home as i live in the country, but it seems worse on the 4.


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

YetiMan said:


> Apple confirmed it's not a problem the signal... Users told don't hold it that way LOL
> 
> http://www.macrumors.com/2010/06/24/steve-jobs-describes-iphone-4-signal-strength-a-non-issue/


What a joke!

Apple need to sort this out, I for one wont be buying one of these if it has signal issues if I hold it a certain way! LOL


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

dave20 said:


> What a joke!
> 
> Apple need to sort this out, I for one wont be buying one of these if it has signal issues if I hold it a certain way! LOL


Yea, seems a case resolved the issue.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

honestly how much better than the 3gs is it??


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

Kezz said:


> honestly how much better than the 3gs is it??


I wouldn't say that much to be fair, although having said that i haven't been able to use it to its full potential yet,

Obviously it looks different and the clarity on the screen is amazing.

My girlfriend has a 3GS and picked mine up last night to have a look and the first thing she said was how crystal clear everything was.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Kezz said:


> honestly how much better than the 3gs is it??


I love it. The video recording is great, the picture quality seems great, the screen is amazing, the loading speeds seem much faster, the flash on the camera is great, the soon bombardments of iPhone 4 only apps (using the 6 way axis/gyro)

I'm happy and glad I waited 4 hours to get it.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ah i will get one then, still cant get through ti o2 tho lol


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

YetiMan said:


> Yea, seems a case resolved the issue.


Yeah a case may solve the issue but I dont like cases, I want to use it as is but seems this is not possible without causing the signal problems.

Cant believe it has been released with this design error. Sorry but I just dont think you should have to buy aftermarket products to get a device to function correctly. You wouldnt buy a new flatscreen and then buy something which goes round the edge of it to get a good picture would you! just an example :cool2:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Is that happening to all you guys? Because my mate has tried holding his in every possible way and he's not having any problems with his signal.

By the way, that email is from a rumours site, there's no confirmation that it's definitely Steve Jobs response. Personally i can't see Apple just washing over something like that, though i may be wrong.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

\ said:


> Is that happening to all you guys? Because my mate has tried holding his in every possible way and he's not having any problems with his signal.
> 
> By the way, that email is from a rumours site, there's no confirmation that it's definitely Steve Jobs response. Personally i can't see Apple just washing over something like that, though i may be wrong.


I held one today and watched as the signal dropped.

Not sure if it was because I was holding it in my left hand as per the reports or if it was a coincidence.....


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

Gsedge1 said:


> I held one today and watched as the signal dropped.
> 
> Not sure if it was because I was holding it in my left hand as per the reports or if it was a coincidence.....


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Sim swap attempted yesterday afternoon, still not lost signal on my old sim and obviously then have no signal on my new one. What a numpty i am, i received my micro sim in the post on Tuesday and could have sorted it all then, but no, i leave it until the day 50,000 other users are trying to do the exact same thing. Go me!


how did the sim swap go mate,, so you cut your old sim down to the new micro sim size, is all good with it


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Is that happening to all you guys? Because my mate has tried holding his in every possible way and he's not having any problems with his signal.
> 
> By the way, that email is from a rumours site, there's no confirmation that it's definitely Steve Jobs response. Personally i can't see Apple just washing over something like that, though i may be wrong.


totally agree,, i think apple will have to make an anoucement about this,, its nearly every new iphone 4 owner,, im glad i didnt go and que for one, i will wait and see what the outcome is


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Freaking awesome phone - love it to bits!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

http://gizmodo.com/5571658/first-iphone-4-broken-after-one+foot-drop


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

bravo9 said:


> how did the sim swap go mate,, so you cut your old sim down to the new micro sim size, is all good with it


Holy sh*t no :lol: They sent me out a micro sim, which i then put in the new phone, as per their instructions. Then online you register the sim swap and wait for o2 to deactivate your old one and then activate the new one. I'm still waiting on this process to complete, although i have lost internet signal on my old phone, so i'm taking this as a sign that something is happening. Sooner the better, i've only been waiting since 5pm yesterday!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

If you lost that turn the phone with the new micro sim off and back on. That's what I did and all done.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> If you lost that turn the phone with the new micro sim off and back on. That's what I did and all done.


I f*cking :wub: you!  Thanks man, reps your way :thumb:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Cool man, I hope you enjoy it


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

see tbh theres not a big deal great about it, ive got a 3gs and i just got the update for it and now i can do almost everything the iphone 4 can do appart from i dont have a camera on the front, and its not 5megapixel lol


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Well at least I gave the people outside the 02 shop a laugh yesterday when I asked if the queue was for the cash machine:lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

There are still what looks like 100 ppl waiting outside the apple shop for it today LMAO


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Sad Sad Sad people lol:
> 
> View attachment 41482
> 
> ...


that is ridiculous :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Sad Sad Sad people lol:
> 
> View attachment 41482
> 
> ...


PMSL, bet half of them took the day off work just so they could spend their money on the latest gadget and cum in their pants.


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

Ryan16 said:


> see tbh theres not a big deal great about it, ive got a 3gs and i just got the update for it and now i can do almost everything the iphone 4 can do appart from i dont have a camera on the front, and its not 5megapixel lol


x2!


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

dave20 said:


> x2!


 and hd video recording. and stronger, and thinner and a 6 axis gyro for new iphone 4 apps.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ryan16 said:


> see tbh theres not a big deal great about it, ive got a 3gs and i just got the update for it and now i can do almost everything the iphone 4 can do appart from i dont have a camera on the front, and its not 5megapixel lol


And you don't have a gyroscope, you don't have 8x as many pixels per square inch (makes the difference 960x640 instead of 480x320)you don't have the new Apple A4 processor (can notice loading speeds although some are saying there's slow), 720p video recording at a constant 30FPS,don't have a flash,7 hours talk time instead of 5, 10 hours data on wifi instead of 9, 40 hours audio instead of 30.

Yea you can almost do everything :thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

do everything except make a phone call as it has no signal. lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

thats a new feature though


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

YetiMan said:


> And you don't have a gyroscope, you don't have 8x as many pixels per square inch (makes the difference 960x640 instead of 480x320)you don't have the new Apple A4 processor (can notice loading speeds although some are saying there's slow), 720p video recording at a constant 30FPS,don't have a flash,7 hours talk time instead of 5, 10 hours data on wifi instead of 9, 40 hours audio instead of 30.
> 
> Yea you can almost do everything :thumb:


Lol! Ok il admit theres alot more to do as stated, but there is alot it can do that i couldnt before, the multi tasking, puting apps in folders etc lol but you can at least agree on this, the ipads pointless  basically a giant useless version of the iphone lmao


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ryan16 said:


> Lol! Ok il admit theres alot more to do as stated, but there is alot it can do that i couldnt before, the multi tasking, puting apps in folders etc lol but you can at least agree on this, the ipads pointless  basically a giant useless version of the iphone lmao


Haha I Was teasing mate :thumb:

I've not really looked in to the iPad if I'm honest so can't comment but I've heard a lot of people saying it's poney and like you said it's just a big copy of the iPhone!


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

Just ordered my iphone 4 cant wait to get it, just a long wait now


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

how long you gotta wait for it


----------



## richiemana (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll think about getting the iphone 4 when it can be jaikbroken


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Supposidly folk have jail broke it already, cant confirm

It tho just what i saw on a link when i was tryin to work out how to use the update for the 3gs


----------

